# Hugh Martin and variations in the style of the biblical writers



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 9, 2019)

Does it ever occur to those who find a difficulty in the variations of style among the various writers of Scripture to consider what effect the suppression of these variations would have had on questions pertaining to the genuineness and authenticity of these writings? Would it not have barred them out of court when coming forward to claim inspiration, by raising the previous question of their common honesty or truthfulness?

Hugh Martin, _The Westminster Doctrine of the Inspiration of Scripture (With a Prefatory Note on the Free Church College Committee’s Report, and with Remarks on Dr Marcus Dods’s Recent Sermon)_ (1877; 4th edn, London: J. Nisbet, 1890), p. 7.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

